# Sotar II - age and lifespan?



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Call Cheryl at Sotar, she'll tell you all about it, I'm sure.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Bought an old SOTAR II March 2008. I called SOTAR and they were very helpful (it had been in the shop prior to purchase). It is a 1992 and still going strong at 17 years old. She went was on the water over 50 days last year including a Middle/Main Salmon and a Grand trip.

It is showing signs of wear. Applied the paint on wear pads on the bottom corners as they were pretty beat up (took her down Westy last weekend and seems to be working). The one thing is the chafe strip on the inside near the floor is coming off, though not structural to the boat. 

One issue is the valves are the old Halkey Roberts valves that are no longer made. I paid around $35 a piece for spares from SOTAR that were obviously from a retired boat and they had very few left. Also, the new HR valve tool does not work. SOTAR selles a piece of pvc with notches; however, when trying to clean the valves this spring that tool was destroyed and couldn't remove them. The floor has a new Leafied pressure relief valve (installed at factory before purchase).

Cost was 1k, but had to pay $230 to ship it. I feel the price was fair. I love this boat!!! My avatar shows her in action on the 'Roaring Twenties' in November.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

The last two digits of the serial number is typically the year model for most companies.


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*sotar*



riverdoghenry said:


> The last two digits of the serial number is typically the year model for most companies.


well i bought a used sotar 14 made in 1992, got it from a gauly guide, it had three pinholes and a huge patch in the bow starboard tube, i patched the three pinholes, and r-3ed it in a idaho creek and some mantana class three, it would hold air ok, topped it off every 4 hours to keep her tight, then oneday all the glue seams delaminated, totally sooooo i gave it away anyhoo i paid 400 for it,


----------

